# Nine for mortal men doomed to die....



## Maeglin (Dec 14, 2002)

Well the nine were once kings of men right? Well here is the problem with that, I can only think of 4 kindoms in Middle-Earth: Gondor,Rohan, Harad, and Rhun, so thats 4, but I know that Gondor and Rohan didn't get rings from Sauron. So, that leaves us with, assuming Harad and Rhun each took a ring, 3 total, cause the witch-king of Angmar has one as well, so where'd the other 6 come from?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

who says they were all of different kingdoms?

I made a thread a while ago about which kings had the rings-which Numenoreans. I think they were all Numenoreans. So the realm of Gondor which was established by Numenoreans and the realm of Arnor--I dont know really.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 14, 2002)

Alright so when each king took a ring and left are you saying that Gondor/Arnor went without a king for a while? I kind of doubt that. But the one possibility I can think of is the king (I can't remember his name) that challenged Sauron to one on one combat and never returned, he was probably one of them.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

You mean the one who ACCEPTED a challenge from THE WITCH-KING which was obviously after the 9 had recieved rings.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 14, 2002)

Well whatever they are close enough, the witch-king did most of the work anyway. But anywho I think I have figured out who at least 4 of the others were: I believe 3 were the kings of the 3 kingdoms that Arnor divided into, and I am quite sure that the 4th is the the Evil Lord of the Hillmen:


> There the Dunedain were few, and power had been seized by an evil lord of the Hillmen, who was in secret league with Angmar.



but that still leaves at least 2 missing.


----------



## krash8765 (Dec 14, 2002)

i remember somewhere that 2 of the nazgul were lords of Harad that came from Umbar. I think there names were hermoir and something else. I read it from the encyclopedia of arda


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

None of the Nazgul had names except Khamul. Herumor was supposed to be the 4th Age Dark Lord, but Tolkien never developed that idea much further.



> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *who says they were all of different kingdoms?
> 
> I made a thread a while ago about which kings had the rings-which Numenoreans. I think they were all Numenoreans. So the realm of Gondor which was established by Numenoreans and the realm of Arnor--I dont know really. *



Yes why would they have to be of different kingdoms Glorfindel? They were not all Númenoreans anyhow, we know that at least Khamul was not, since his title is "the Black Easterling".

An evil lord of the Hillmen receiving one of the rings? I doubt that. Sauron gave the rings to great kings of men, Númenoreans were especially a desirable target, since they had longer lives and were mightier than other Men.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

i've found an answer though I am not sure how reliable it is:

witch king:
In origin,a prince of the Royal house of Numenor in the Second-age

Khamul:
Khamul's origins are veiled in mystery save that he was of one of the races from beyond Rhun in the furthest east of Middle-earth

Adunaphel:
[origin not shown]

Akhorahil:
Like the Witch-king, Akhorahil was of old, a lord of Numenor

Dwaw of Waw:
[origin not shown]

Hoarmurath:
[origin not shown]

Indur Dawndeath:
Indur Dawndeath was born in the Second-age in the far south of Middle-earth, where he ruled his tropical kingdom despite the growing threat of Numenorean power

Ren the unclean:
[origin not given]

Uvath the Horseman:
Originally a Variag from Khand

http://www.mithril.ie/nazgul/
thats the site I got it on


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

That's made up and thus not very reliable.


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Dec 14, 2002)

Gondor and Arnor did not exist when the Nazgul got their rings. 3 of the Nazgul were said to be Numenorean. Middle-earth is a large place with many lands and kingdoms, and those who used the 9 Rings became kings, sorcerers and warriors.


----------

